# Connect Xbox 360 to 24" iMac



## Terminator182 (Sep 22, 2007)

I am purchasing a new 24" iMac next month at the release of Leopard and I want to connect and play my Xbox 360 through my iMac screen. Every option I come across either costs a lot or doesn't support HD (which I would want if possible). Some products that I have rejected include EyeTV, and the Plexor Converter from the Apple Store. I really don't want to have to pay $200 just play my Xbox through my iMac screen. All I simply want is a converter that allows you to plug in HD component or Composite cables from the Xbox into a mini-DVI input. Does anyone know of some cheaper solutions or3rd party sources?


----------



## Lazarus18 (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think the iMac has DVI in, only out. As such I think you'll need some 3rd party solution to convert the signal over USB or Firewire. Someone who actually has an iMac in their hands could tell you better. Mine hasn't come yet.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah the iMac only has DVI-_out_, not in.  the reason why all the solutions cost so much money is that they require quite a lot of technology to do what you want.

the iMac is not a telly, it's a enclosed all-in-one computer.  think of it like a very-high-end laptop on a stand.  you can't use a laptop as a screen for a console, and similarly, you can't do the same with an iMac.

sucks, but there you go...

sorry


----------



## Qion (Sep 23, 2007)

Right. It's a sad truth, but you're going to have to pony up if you want that ability. It's not as easy as you seem to think it is.


----------



## symphonix (Sep 23, 2007)

I feel I should warn you against any video input device as a way of using your iMac for a screen for your XBox. Almost all of these devices are designed for getting video into your Mac, and not for gaming, therefore they typically have a delay in bringing video in due to the transcoding. Playing a game with a 1 second delay between pressing a button and getting a response is not going to work out. 

In short, test any device before you take out your wallet, and I suspect you won't find a good way to achieve this.


----------

